# Grafik mit Eis überziehen



## Zé Roberto (1. Januar 2003)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier, und befasse mich seit kurzem erst mit Photoshop.

Meine Frage:
Ist es möglich, eine Grafik so aussehen zu lassen als wäre sie mit Eis überzogen (nur eine Grafik, keinen Text) und wenn ja wie? Wäre klasse wenn mir jemand schreiben könnte wie das geht!


----------



## Cryptic (2. Januar 2003)

Meinste, dass dann unscharf wird oder wie meinste das??

also vorher:








nacher







oder wie


----------



## Zé Roberto (2. Januar 2003)

Nein, sie soll aussehen, als wäre sie in Eis gemeiselt!

ungefär wie hier: http://web.mit.edu/aepi/www/pictures/

Das ganze aber nur mit einer Grafik, ist sowas möglich?


----------



## Jedrzej (2. Januar 2003)

Wenn du das so hinbekommen willst wie auf dem Foto´, kenn ich nur 2 Möglichkeiten:
1)Du arbeitest mit einem 3D Programm. Du kannst in dem Programm Eis in der Form herstellen die du brauchst und dann mit Photoshop nacharbeiten.
2) Handarbeit. Du müsstest "lospinseln", was bestimmt nicht einfach ist aber möglich^^.


----------



## Zé Roberto (2. Januar 2003)

Mit welchem 3d Programm geht sowas den am, besten? Und gibt es hierzu dann auch ein Tutorial? Wie gesagt, ich bin neu auf dem Gebiet!

Danke im vorraus


----------



## subzero (2. Januar 2003)

also...

mein vorschlag ist..

mit den wind effeckten arbeit...sieht etwas zackig aus dann aber bestimmt schön.. 

 windeffeckt  findeste bestimtm was...


----------



## freekazoid (2. Januar 2003)

wenn du mit 'windeffekt' suchst anstatt 'windeffeckt' bekommste sicherlich bessere ergebnisse.

soviel zur rechtschreibung


----------



## Jan Seifert (2. Januar 2003)

vielleicht hilft dir dieser thread


----------



## Mythos007 (2. Januar 2003)

tjoaa - mit dem Airbrushtool würde es auch funktionieren ...


----------



## Zé Roberto (2. Januar 2003)

gibt´s ein Tutorial darüber wie man diesen Effekt hinbekommt (brushen kann)?? Ihr wisst schon, ich bin Anfänger und brauche Starthilfen in punkto Photoshop


----------



## freekazoid (2. Januar 2003)

für's brushen gibt's an sich keine tutorials.
denn da ist handzeichnen gefragt


----------



## Zé Roberto (2. Januar 2003)

ja, aber muß man für diesen Effekt bestimmte Einstellungen beim brushen vornehmen?


----------



## Mythos007 (2. Januar 2003)

das ginge bestimmt noch 1000 mal besser wenn man davon richtig
Ahnung hätte - hab ich aber nicht - das Geheimnis liegt soweit
ich da bescheid weiss in der Deckkraft - stelle sie auf 7-14 und
nimm kleine, ausgefranste Werkzeugspitzen - und natürlich die
passenden Farben ...


----------

